# All dignity lost...



## poptart (Mar 2, 2010)

This is my first post on here and I need someone to talk to. I am a male in the army and I am stationed somewhere without my wife. I am 25 and my wife is 23 and we have only been married for 10 months. 

Progressively we have been fighting and fighting more often over the last several months. I often find myself enraged and say uncalled names that I often regret. 

This last week or so has been the hardest time in my life. My wife claims to not be cheating on me in any form of fashion. I have been feeling neglected from my wife for weeks now feeling as if she could care less if we talked or not. I finally swallow my pride and check her wireless phone account to see her text history. I see that she has been texting an extreme amount to one particular number. They have been texting steady for the last week with many text messages between the am hours. 

They are both in the ARNG and they have spent a lot of time together through that organization but I honestly feel like something is going on. I find it amazing odd that anyone would talk casually between 1am-5am. 

The times I have came home this year very rarely has she cooked dinner. During my Christmas break when I came home she did not even put up the Christmas tree to welcome me home... She does not work and has no drive to do anything.

What do I do?


----------



## ladyred8585 (Mar 2, 2010)

Get the number and ask the person flat out. If she is cheating on you, that is a sin and carma will help you out. There is no need to be with someone who doesnt want to be with you, and you cant be in love alone. Being alone is better than being hurt all of the time. The fact that you are questioning if she is cheating on you is the same thing that i am going thru and I know it is hard. I am at a loss as well. I have always had the feeling that if you dont trust someone you should not be with them, but when its you its different.


----------



## poptart (Mar 2, 2010)

I understand completely what you mean. I am not perfect either. I have made my mistakes in the past but I can clearly see that things are spiraling down hill quick.


----------



## Cgreene21 (Feb 11, 2010)

If you think she is cheating, than the odds are that she is. Its a tough pill to swallow, I know. But from what you describe, I see a lot of the same behavior in your W that I saw in mine. And she was able to look me in the eye and swear that there was no one else. 

As much as you want to trust her, it may be time to do some snooping my friend. For your sake, I really do hope I am wrong.


----------



## tgirl81 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think there is something going on as well. As much as it may hurt to know, it would do you some good and at least settle that deep wondering to find out who this late night texter is.

You have the right to know.


----------

